# Video of Texas Police Shooting



## masstoazcop (Dec 3, 2003)

Here is the video of Texas Police Officer confronting an armed gunman who killed two people outside a Texas Court House.

**Warning for the bleeding heart liberals**

http://www.kltv.com/Global/story.asp?S=3001143&nav=1TjDWqii


----------



## Se7en (Nov 29, 2004)

Here is another video link that shows officers engaging in a shootout with the suspect, it might be better than the first link.

http://www.kltv.com/Global/story.asp?S=3010450

(hopefully the link works)


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

Good job by the all the law enforcement and civilian outside from preventing the suspect from getting inside and ultimately stopping him.


----------



## ryan933 (Oct 3, 2003)

I agree that all officers, and the civilian did a very good job.

This incident underscores the need for patrol rifles as a standard issue tool rather than just a "nice to have" option. 

In most states it is easier to legally obtain a rifle than a handgun. Therefore, it stands to reason that a premeditated attack, like this one, will be carried out using a rifle of some sort. It is also stated in the video that this guy was wearing body armor. The body armor must have been good enough to stop handgun rounds easily...probably a level 3 or better. This guy new the officers at the courthouse only had handguns, so he chose a superior weapon and superior body armor.

I know it may look "scary" and "too aggressive" in terms of public opinion, but if the officers near the door had ready access to an AR-15 or some such weapon, this could have been ended much faster and with far fewer injuries and casualties. Not that this is news to any of you, but I just had to say it.

:sb: 
Ryan


----------

